# See What Was Recovered From A Primary 4 Pupil In A School In Maiduguri - Naijaloaded News



## mrsam (May 31, 2018)

An alarm has been raised after an unusual item made by a primary school pupil was discovered in Maiduguri, Borno state capital. 

It was gathered that a gun (rifle) model was made by....







Read more via Naijaloaded News – https://ift.tt/2J3ud0J

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

